# TPMS Issues



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like the sensors need to be replaced, if I were to take a guess. If you rotate the tires around, do the readings follow the tire (just to make sure it isn't the recievers).


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> So the back two tire pressure sensors are screwed up, one reads “0” & the other reads “20.” Both have 35 in them. Tried to get them to “relearn,” with no success.


What’s the build date of your Cruze? TPMS sensor batteries start to fail after about 5 years or so. 

Generally dealerships will only replace them in sets because when one or two go out, the others are soon to follow.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Or if you're about to get new tires by chance ... they can "rebuild" your TPMS sensors for fairly cheap ... I think like 12-16 bucks per tire ... and then you'll have like new sensors. On a side note, has there ever been any "fix-a-flat" type goo put in the tires? Because that stuff is not good for sensors either. Hope your resolution is fairly trouble free and inexpensive however it works out. I know there are quite a few aftermarket sensor kits available out there, so at least you have a few options available to you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

How are you attempting a relearn? (What steps are you taking) What year is the car?

To the suggestion of 'rebuilt'......all that means is the tire store replaces the valve/transfers the tps to the new valve.......rebuild is a misnomer. The electronics are in no way, rebuilt, so, don't fall for this waste of money.

Rob


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Robby said:


> OP?
> 
> How are you attempting a relearn? (What steps are you taking) What year is the car?
> 
> ...


Through the menu buttons, etc. I'll have to take it to the shop and have them figure out what's going on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Through the menu buttons, etc. I'll have to take it to the shop and have them figure out what's going on.


The menu buttons only put the system in relearn mode......from there, a relearn tool (hand held transmitter) is used to trigger each tire monitor.

Rob


----------

